# Can brown rice get old?



## kitchenelf (Oct 2, 2007)

It has never been opened...is in one of those square, plastic containers.

Thanks for any info.


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 2, 2007)

I found this info.  Scroll down to the rice section.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Oct 2, 2007)

I have had rice go stale or rancid especially brown rice.I have actually bought brown rice that was already rancid.


----------



## kitchenelf (Oct 2, 2007)

THANK YOU guys!!!!  I did a search but couldn't stay on the computer - I knew you guys would come to my rescue!  You told me what I needed to know.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Oct 2, 2007)

If its bad you will be able to smell it.


----------



## ChefJune (Oct 2, 2007)

kitchenelf said:


> It has never been opened...is in one of those square, plastic containers.
> 
> Thanks for any info.


 
Yes, and it can get rancid.  It's not a bad idea to store brown rice in the freezer to keep that from happening, unless you use it every day.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Oct 2, 2007)

kitchenelf said:


> THANK YOU guys!!!! I did a search but couldn't stay on the computer - I knew you guys would come to my rescue! You told me what I needed to know.


 
You sound excited Miss Elf. You aren't thinking Sake are you??



 Have Fun!!!


----------



## kitchenelf (Oct 2, 2007)

Actually, we've had some stuff at the store - it has been pitched in the trash!

We don't sell food products in the wine shop but a past employee talked the owner into buying all her inventory when she closed her shop in Florida.  Needless to say I am throwing all of it away as WE have had it a couple or more years - no telling how long she has had it.  I called a couple of the distributors and when I gave them the UPC codes they laughed -   We are once again "foodless"


----------



## ChefJune (Oct 2, 2007)

> I called a couple of the distributors and when I gave them the UPC codes they laughed


that told you all you needed to know!


----------



## kitchenelf (Oct 2, 2007)

ChefJune said:


> that told you all you needed to know!



Indeedy it did!


----------

